# Drafting?



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

There are lots of threads on packing but not so many on drafting. 

I'm interested in teaching my boy to draft. He's an 8 month old nubian wether and I can't bring myself to send him to freezer camp so he needs to have a job. 

It's funny because I'm a hiker and work for Washington Trails Association and you'd think I'd lean towards pack goats. Nope, I want to teach him to draft. (okay maybe pack but, mostly use him for carting stuff for me)

I have zero experience in either discipline so I'm going to have a lot of homework to do. Any suggestions on resources for learning and better yet, any clinics to learn to draft in the Pacific Northwest?

Here's a picture of my beautiful boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy! Sounds very interesting to do!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Id sure like to know.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he has charactor, that for sure..lol...hope someone can chime in on this and share. My 13 year old is trainer her Mini gelded jack to pull...but hasnt got to the pulling part yet..working of ground manners and trust comes first..she has him jumping over things for her..but he can still be a brat, so lots to do still..Maybe a goat will be easier lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I know with horses you teach them to ground drive before you teach them to actually pull anything, I don't know if it is the same with goats. I was interested in this when I still had my Nubian bucklings but after they passed I haven't thought about it much more.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

OSU has a goat driving seminar every year. It's already done for this year however. In this Working goats category, they will have the new sub-forums up in couple days. There is a whole bunch of driving information that will soon be organized.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice guy!

First, he's too young to start drafting. He should be at least 2 years old.

I say this not only because it's in the sense of the animal but also because you will save money this way.

He will grow so much in the next year, year and a half that you will need at least one more harness, maybe even two.

Have you thought how you want him to work? Do you want to sit on a waggon and drive him or do you plan to walk behind him (like the oxen drivers to) and let him pull the load only?

If you want to sit and drive you will have to do more training, teaching him to walk ahead of you (which some goats find quite difficult).

Start with walks now, introduce him to traffic, people, dogs, horses and all scary things you can think of. 

Long reining: a good way to train for driving but you'll need a helper in the beginning.

Sources for learning: read anything you can get your hands on about driving horses and/or oxen. You can take useful things from both disclipines. Especially in regard to harness types, harness fitting, waggons, carts, other equipment, training.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Stacy and Austin are trying to put some of the subforums or thread lines back together from the "The Packgoat Forum" that got swallow up by the The Goat Spot. If they are successful you will find some good information written on cart goats, harnesses and training. With luck this will come together soon. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Sanhestar, Thanks for the information. Its good to know I have lots of time to learn and be prepared.

I look forward to the drafting sub category, nice! I'll be watching for it and hope to glean a wide variety of info.

I think at first I just want him to pull stuff around the farm for us and possibly later I'll have him pulling people carts. He's such a great boy and is so willing to please. I'll keep nurturing his good character in the mean time.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

Have you found anymore info on drafting cause I want to teach my goat to draft as well. I've already made her a driving harness and ordered a driving halter. But I don't know how to attach the cart to the harness can some one help me.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been reading but I haven't found any hands on teachers local to me yet. I'm sure there's YouTube vids but I haven't ventured there.

My boy is too little to pull so I'm working on keeping him nice and getting him used to the collar and halter. I'm also going to start using drafting terms with him so he's used to them. 

While I'm at it I'm might as well train his little sister, Willow, and the nigi brothers, Banjo and Huckleberry. Willow is going to be a dairy goat but I've got a year plus before she'll kid, she may as well have fun in the mean time.

The Nigi brothers are almost 3 years old, I could probably start them on really small, light loads. Heck, it'd be good for their fitness health.


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for you info and my goats a milk goat but built like a tank. She's also really active so thought hey why not it'll keep me entertained. I wish I had more goats to train as well.


----------

